# Anyone know about Kojima?



## AKA Big Boss (May 12, 2018)

After the spectacular shit show of Metal Gear Survive I'm wondering what's going to happen to the franchise and to Kojima. The last I heard Konami fired him then released that garbage but I haven't been able to find any recent Kojima news. 

Will the real Big Boss return to Konami and continue Metal Gear or will it go the way of Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's Sherlock Holmes, where the maker ends up despising their work to the point they continually try to kill their idea (or charachter) only to have it brought back by fans?


----------



## SB85 (May 14, 2018)

Kojima is working on a new game called Death Stranding for PS4. My guess is that MGS is dead or Konami may find some new talent to create more games in the series.


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 14, 2018)

SB85 said:


> Kojima is working on a new game called Death Stranding for PS4. My guess is that MGS is dead or Konami may find some new talent to create more games in the series.
> 
> RIP Metal Gear.


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 28, 2018)

It was a sad day when Kojima left, but the MGS story is a complete one in my book, and he went far enough. He is absolutely one of the greatest designers and developers we've ever seen, so I wont be purchasing any MG game unless its a Kojima produced one. 

I really really enjoyed the MGS5 and I think he left on a high note with it, truly spectacularly designed and built, highly intuitive and amazing mapping and graphics. You know it took over 40G GB of code rendering to make Quiet's titties movr properly and be lifelike?? 40G! Thats so much! Thats more than whole games on the old systems lolol. I Lololol learned that from a developer over at BradyGames.


----------



## redivider (Aug 3, 2018)

he had a falling out with Konami, left, formed his own studio and is now working with Guillermo del Toro on Death Stranding - he's been waiting to work with Del Toro since PT got cancelled.....

Kojima has gained this cult-like following due to the Metal Gear series - but he's no saint.

Allegedly hard to work with, easily intimidated by other's creative prowess, and cannot properly manage projects he is working on... lost paperwork, budget issues, missed deadlines, overworked crews..... Death Stranding might be good, but I haven't seen any update in a long time...


----------

